# S&w 99



## OuttaPhilly (Dec 30, 2016)

I recently bought an S&W 99 at a gun show on the cheap. It was the joint venture piece made by Walther and Smith and Wesson, and it is stamped by both makers. It has great sights, it shoots really well, but the clip occasionally falls out during rapid fire. It is a ten round clip. I bought a new clip for it, but haven't tested it out. Was this a common problem with this gun? I have a local gunsmith I could take it to, but if there is a quick and dirty fix, I'd be good with that too. Thanks all, and Happy New Year!



http://imgur.com/EQsI95t


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

OuttaPhilly said:


> I recently bought an S&W 99 at a gun show on the cheap. It was the joint venture piece made by Walther and Smith and Wesson, and it is stamped by both makers. It has great sights, it shoots really well, but *the clip occasionally falls out during rapid fire.* It is a ten round clip. I bought a new clip for it, but haven't tested it out. Was this a common problem with this gun? I have a local gunsmith I could take it to, but if there is a quick and dirty fix, I'd be good with that too. Thanks all, and Happy New Year!
> 
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


It could be just a worn mag release or a weak or broken mag release spring which should be an easy fix. Since it has a paddle release, you may be inadvertently disengaging it with your thumb under rapid fire. I suspect the latter.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

OuttaPhilly said:


> I recently bought an S&W 99 at a gun show on the cheap. It was the joint venture piece made by Walther and Smith and Wesson, and it is stamped by both makers. It has great sights, it shoots really well, but the clip occasionally falls out during rapid fire. It is a ten round clip. I bought a new clip for it, but haven't tested it out. Was this a common problem with this gun? I have a local gunsmith I could take it to, but if there is a quick and dirty fix, I'd be good with that too. Thanks all, and Happy New Year!


For starters and I hate to be pedantic, but that gun doesn't use a "clip." There is no need for a stripper clip to be used to load the magazine. If you're trying to use some kind of clip, I'm not surprised it's falling out.

I'd not be surprised if Desertman was not correct. Some people inadvertently hit those paddle mag releases when shooting fast. Also, does that P99 require 10 round magazines because it was originally purchased in a state which required such? This might be a problem. You'd have to check the serial numbers with Smith and Wesson I would think. Also, insert the magazine and wiggle it around while trying to pull it out without using the magazine release.


----------



## OuttaPhilly (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks for the advice! It is a ten round mag, and I will do the wiggle test this morning.


----------

